# Cits ... >  FM raidītājs ALPHA-TRX915S/TRX433S

## rengens

Kādam nav nācies saskarties ar ALPHA transceiver moduļiem vai ko līdzīgu (piem IA4421, RFM01, ..)?

Man radās nepieciešamība izveidot bezvadu saiti starp diviem PIC kontrolieriem. Izmaksu ziņā šie ir ļoti draudzīgi un pēc specifikācijas diezgan vienkārši. Šķietami izdaru visu pēc specenes, bet nekā..

Lietoju vienkāršu slēgumu, kur pie PIC pieslēdzu SCK, SDI, SDO, SEL, nIRQ un VDI.
Sūtītāja un saņēmēja device ielādējas samērā līdzīgi - uzstādu visus parametrus pēc pāris resursiem, ko Internetā esmu uzgājis ..
Saņemu, izmantojot FIFO buferi un sūtu caur TX reģistru.
Ieslēdzu EL. ET un sāku sūtīt AA | AA | 2D | D4 | Dati... Dati ... | AA | AA
Saņēmēja modulis saņem indikāciju VDI (DRSSI + DQD + CR_LOCK), bet nenotiek "nIRQ drop". 

Ja kādam ir kāda pieredze šajā vai līdzīgā bezvadu risinājumā, lūdzu palīdziet. Es jau gandrīz mēnesi uz šī sēžu..   ::  

Paldies liels!

----------


## JDat

Iedod saiti ar specifikāciju.

----------


## rengens

Specene šķiet šitam brīnumam par īsu, prasās ko vairāk..

http://www.quasaruk.co.uk/acatalog/DSQ-ALPHA-TRX-5.pdf

----------


## JDat

izskatās interesanta mantiņa. Neiedziļinājos visās niansēs. Ceru ka tev ir uz 433 MHz. Stulbs jautājums: saslēdzot 2 MCU ar vadiem, tev komunikācija strādā?

----------


## rengens

Jā, laižu uz 434Mhz (tur var to freq nedaudz pieķūnēt),
ar diviem MCU un vadiem - nav problēma. Tas ir darīts. Šajā gadījumā droši strādā arī komunikācija ar pašu alpha moduli. Jamais atbild par statusu, reaģē uz notikumiem un pat "jūt" gaisā signālu  ::  VDI - uztver....

Varbūt ir bijusi kāda pieredze ar kaut ko pilnīgi citu "RX-TX pa gaisu" jomā? Varbūt ir kas elegantāks?
Iemetu aci CC2550 - pirmā brīdī šķita pa smagu, alpha likās - plug & play.. bet uzsēdos un vairs nav ideju  ::

----------


## JDat

Nu jā, nav man praktiskā pieredze ar šo. Aparāts izskatās tīri labs. Nāksies izlasīt smalki datašētu, lai varētu kaut ko ieteikt. Bet to darīšu tad, kad alus ietekme beigsies un izlasīšu NASA datoru grāmatiņu līdz galam. Tā ka nāksies pagaidīt, jo esmu tajā stadijā, kad vairs nevaru koncentrēties.  ::

----------


## rengens

Papēti, papēti, aparāts idejistiski ir kolosāls  ::  Ja vien ies...

----------


## JDat

kurus tieši PIC izmanto? Varbūt uztaisi speciālu test kodu, kar kuru var notestēt visas linka funkcijas? Iemetīsi test kodu te un pa visiem nesteidzoties izpīpēsim. Starp citu, cik maksāja tas links? Žēl ka neesmu strādājis ar SPI.

----------


## rengens

Ceru, ka mans kods būs kaut cik lasāms...

Bez SPI te gan būs grūti  :: 


Mazliet paskaidrošu pielietojumu


```
#define FIFO // šito noteikti vajag, bez fifo ir vispār figņa, ja nu vienīgi kāds var atrast, kā bez viņa strādāt, bet man nāk tikai troksnis

A_Bootup();
A_Reset();

    A_ReadBegin();
    if (VDI()) { ... šis nostrādā..
        if (!IRQIN()) {
         // Šim pēc specenes bija jāiet...
        }
    }
    ...
```

 Transmitteram


```
#define TRANSMITTER
#define FIFO

A_Bootup();
A_Reset();
A_Transmit();
```

 btw: es ar rītdienu uz nedēļu nozudīšu.. kādu brīdi nevarēšu iesaistīties diskusijā...

----------

